# خلاط لتصنيع الكريم



## om ammar (15 أغسطس 2011)

عايزة اعرف اشترى منين خلاط لتصنيع الكريم واى نوع افضل والاسعار 
وياريت ربنا يكرمكم اللى يعرف يكتبلى الرد بسرعة


----------



## om ammar (17 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو من له خبرة يرد على كلامى ربنا يكرمكم


----------



## خالد الانصارى (17 أغسطس 2011)

فى شركة اسمها قاضيكو للتجارة 0123755628 او 0122359676 بس الشركة دى بتبيع جديد واللة الموفق نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## om ammar (17 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يارب ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
ويارب الاقى فيها اسعار تناسبنى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

